# Bay City, MI *MISSY* 7mth female



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Miseltoe (Missy) 


German Shepherd Dog
Medium Young Female Dog 
<span style="color: #FF0000">Orphan Animals</span>, Bay City, MI 

Missy is approx 7 Months, she was adopted just before Christmas but unfortunately she was returned an is in need of a Forever home. She gets along well with other dogs and even cats. She is currently working on basic obedience in her foster home and her vet techs said she is an sweet wonderful temperment girl. 


This pet is up to date with routine shots. 
This pet is already house trained. 
This pet has been altered. 

Bay City, MI 
<span style="color: #CC0000">989 892-0933</span> 


http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13609506


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Isn't the dog in the middle a different dog? Sure looks different to me.


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangIsn't the dog in the middle a different dog? Sure looks different to me.


I thought the same thing.
Why was the dog returned?


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

yes, looks like different dog.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I think it is the lighting and the way her head is turned because if you look very closely you can see the diamond shape of black on her head, and it looks like in that pic she may be blowing her coat; as always, too bad she is so far away. I would take her.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

The picture in the ;middle is Scrappy, the other two are Missy. I will let Sherri from Orphan Animals know. Scrappy has another post in here. Sherri decided that Scrappy will go to foster she felt that the foster could work with him with his issues.

Doreen


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Missy was returned due do her owners lost their jobs and their kids and grandkids move in and no room for her. Missy is a great dog that needs someone to love her. That is the reason they gave Sherri.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## lovemyShepherd (Feb 10, 2006)

please fill out the online application if interested


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

bump


----------



## JillyBean08 (May 4, 2009)

Is the first picture Missy? I am confused. 

I really like her. My fiance and I are from Lansing, MI. We were debating on buying from this breeder or possibly looking into a rescue option.

How much is it to adopt? Thanks!


----------



## JillyBean08 (May 4, 2009)

Ok, I looked at her pictures. She is lovely! Exactly what we are looking for. A female GSD that would be a good family companion. We are expecting a baby in August. Would she be a good fit to our growing family? She is the exact coloring my fiance wanted too. 

Thanks. =)


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Go to her petfinder link and click on the adoption line.


----------



## JillyBean08 (May 4, 2009)

Got it. Thanks!

I will discuss this with my fiance later today. If he agrees with going with adoption instead of the breeder we will fill out the application.

=)


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

Schotzi,
If you go with adopting you won't regret it. I adopted a blind pup from Orphan Animals and he is great and they are great people to work with.


----------



## JillyBean08 (May 4, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: FourDogsRuleSchotzi,
> If you go with adopting you won't regret it. I adopted a blind pup from Orphan Animals and he is great and they are great people to work with.


If I had it my way 100% I would adopt Missy in a heartbeat! I haven't even met her but from the description shes sounds exactly what we are looking for.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

I am a foster failure for Orphan Animals, Cheyenne was to be fostered by me but we had her one day and fell in love with her and now she is ours! Thanks again to Sherri and Dawn


----------



## JillyBean08 (May 4, 2009)

I wouldn't be able to work as a foster parent because I'd end up wanting them all. lol.









Waiting to hear back from my other half to see what he thinks. I hate waiting!


----------



## JillyBean08 (May 4, 2009)

I talked to my fiance and he wants to come look at Missy.







I cancelled my deposit that we made with the breeder. I was apprehensive about that pup there anyways.


----------



## JillyBean08 (May 4, 2009)

Oh, and I sent an online application.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Good Luck! she has beautiful presence.


----------



## JillyBean08 (May 4, 2009)

I agree! She sits so tall and proud. I love that!


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

I just found out Missy has an adoption pending! Will let everyone know about the final adoption


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Fingers crossed for you, Schotzi!


----------

